
Your phone number is becoming the online identifier of choice - lgomezma
http://blog.messagebird.com/2015/12/your-phone-number-is-becoming-the-online-identifier-of-choice/
======
henningpeters
> Hacking someone’s phone number is almost impossible to do, as someone would
> need to steal the physical SIM card or clone it at least. An almost
> impossible venture for the majority of fraudsters.

Wiretapping/redirecting SMS is actually surprisingly easy and doesn't require
stealing/cloning SIM cards. Not sure how it compares to wiretapping
unencrypted IP networks, but based on a demo I saw today I would guess it's
easier.

~~~
lgomezma
Any link with more info to that demo? It sounds interesting.

~~~
henningpeters
Demo was in RL, hence no link. Search for SS7/MSC attacks for more info.

~~~
lgomezma
Thanks, I will take a look, it seems quite interesting...

